
The new system architecture of Apple Silicon Macs [video] - olliej
https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2020/10686/
======
andrewf
At 13:50, is he saying that x64 code running under Rosetta will enjoy TSO
memory ordering? Is Apple implementing something stricter than the ARM memory
model in their own silicon, maybe with a mode bit that Rosetta gets to set?

------
czbond
Wow - I wasn't really excited about the ARM change, but I can see with the SoC
changes it enables the progress can be amazing the new few years.

~~~
antishatter
It is interesting at least, main concern for me is running software that
doesn't have an ARM compiled version.

------
guidedlight
I wonder how Mac's with dedicated GPU's will be supported with the new unified
memory architecture

~~~
coopierez
It'll probably behave as it does now if you try using unified memory in Metal
(i.e., you will get an error). It's currently only valid in iOS/iPad/iEtc
devices.

Have a look here:
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/metal/mtlstoragemo...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/metal/mtlstoragemode)

I guess there will be a compile-time flag that you can #ifdef to check if you
are on a new Apple Silicon mac or not.

------
truth_seeker
Really well thought system level engineering.

I was thinking to shift to Surface Book 3 but i think i should wait until end
of this year.

------
olliej
thanks to ever added [video] sorry I forgot!

You can find some of Gavin's prior work on ioccc :D

